# 1938 Elgin Bluebird Tank Bicycle



## Gary Mc (Sep 9, 2012)

This bike is back on ebay but this time with fully assembled pics.  Was not a fan of this color unassembled but since he put it together it is absolutely stunningly gorgeous.  Great bike & seems like a fair price for a fully restored Bluebird!!!!!!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAREST-Prew...294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d04b2b0ae


----------



## Talewinds (Sep 9, 2012)

Good looking bike now that it's assembled, it'd be gone already at that price... Shame it's a '38


----------



## Luckykat32 (Sep 14, 2012)

I thought it would be long gone by now at that price...what are all the big collectors holding out for?  Has the value of these cone down that much or is everyone just poor right now?


----------



## walter branche (Sep 15, 2012)

*collector shows are right around the corner*

fall memory lane, trexlertown ,dec 1st  first installment of pedaling history museum auction, this many events possibly will cause people to hold on to there money ,, and you are correct about ,people not having the spending money like they did in the past ,.. I have noticed a large decline in my sales and the people who have contacted me looking for specific items ,,. good luck ,,this  cycle season of searching and selecting ,,walter branche


----------

